# هام  والى الادارة  و my rock



## NORARAB (31 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام   والرب  هو السلام  


   الى ادارة  هذا  الموقع  والي   والى كل من يحب الخير  ومن في قلبه  خير


هل تحبون  ان يغفر الرب لنا  ان  نكون  معه  لا مع الشيطان 


 اذا  نعم 


 فلماذا   نبحث  دائماً  عن ما  يجعلنا  نبعد عن بعض 

اذا  نعم 

اليس المفرض  ان نجعل بعضنا يحب  بعض




 ان  كنتم  على الحق  مع  يسوع مخلصي 

 اليس الاجدر  بكم  وكما علمكم  يسوع  في  الانجيل  المقدس 

ان  تدعوا  البشرية الى  الخلاص  وقبول  فدائه  لنا  ومن اجلنا 



   فان  كنتم  على الحق  فلا  تجرحوا  الناس  في معتقداتهم   وفي  ربهم او رسولهم 


اليس  الاجدر  بنا  وبكم 

 ان  يقوم كلاً  منا  في توضيح  ما في دينه من خير   لصاحب الدين  الاخر 

 اليس  الاجدر  بنا  وبكم 

ان  نتمى الخلاص  للبشرية  من  تحكم الشيطان 



  لذا  اقترح عليكم  وعلى  نفسي  ان  نبداء  حوارات  او نقاشات 
 يقوم  كلنا منا  في  توضيح  كل جميل  في دينه  للاخر  
 وما  يحصل عليه  ان  قبل  محمد  او يسوع  او  كلهما  




 انتظر  ردكم 

 واعتذر  لازعاجكم 


 وليبارك الله  ربنا  وربكم  تعب  محبتكم 


 وصلى الله  على سيدنا  محمد  شفيعنا  يوم الحساب

 وصلى  الله  على سيدنا  عيسى  مخلصنا  لنا


----------



## Christian Knight (31 ديسمبر 2008)

norarab قال:


> ان  كنتم  على الحق  مع  يسوع مخلصي
> 
> اليس الاجدر  بكم  وكما علمكم  يسوع  في  الانجيل  المقدس
> 
> ...



ما تقترحه هو ما نفعله فى هذا المنتدى بالفعل, فما هو الجديد الذى اتيت به؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!

+والمجد لربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح+


----------



## NORARAB (1 يناير 2009)

christian knight قال:


> ما تقترحه هو ما نفعله فى هذا المنتدى بالفعل, فما هو الجديد الذى اتيت به؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> +والمجد لربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح+




   ليس  بالظبط 

 اتدخل قسم  حوار الاديان 

 امسموح  وضع مواضيع  سب  اعدائكم  ان كنا  اعدائكم 

 اقال  يسوع  مخلصي  احبوا  اعدائكم ام  ماذا  قال 

 اتمنى ان تكون  فهمتوني 


 وانتظر  رد  باقي الادارة 

 والله  يبارك  تعب  محبتك 


 وصلى الله  على سيدنا محمد  شفيعنا يوم الحساب 
 وصلى الله على سيدنا  عيسى مخلصنا  لنا


----------



## NORARAB (1 يناير 2009)

* لماذا  تتجاهل  هذه القوانين  في  القسم *

* لماذا  تسمحون  للغير  بسب  رسول  ورب  الغير*


* اين  نحن  وانتم  من ما  قال  لكم  به الانجيل المقدس  ويسوع   *

* احبوا  اعدائكم*​ 





> *القوانين المفصله ل ( الحوار الاٍسلامي ) .*
> *قوانين ساحة الحوار الاسلامي .*​
> 
> *1 - يجب ان يكون عنوان الموضوع يعبر عن نوعيه الموضوع المطروح وان لا يكون عنوان الموضوع يقصد به الاساءه للغير او الاستفزاز .*
> ...


----------



## Christian Knight (1 يناير 2009)

norarab قال:


> ليس  بالظبط
> 
> اتدخل قسم  حوار الاديان
> 
> ...



نحن لا نسب احد عزيزى وكراهيتنا للإسلام لا تعنى اننا نكره المسلمين, فنحن نكره المرض لكننا لا نكره المريض. ففى نهاية انت انسان مثلنا وكل البشر متساوون, اما الإسلام فهو دين شيطانى ويجب فضحه.


----------



## My Rock (1 يناير 2009)

الاخ noarab 

القسم هذا للاقتراحات, فما هو اقتراحك؟


----------



## NORARAB (1 يناير 2009)

christian knight قال:


> نحن لا نسب احد عزيزى وكراهيتنا للإسلام لا تعنى اننا نكره المسلمين, فنحن نكره المرض لكننا لا نكره المريض. ففى نهاية انت انسان مثلنا وكل البشر متساوون, اما الإسلام فهو دين شيطانى ويجب فضحه.


 

  يمكن انت لا  تسب  هناك غيرك يسب

 وبالنسبة   لقول ان الاسلام دين  شيطاني 
 هذه  وجهة نظرك  
لاكن غيرك   وخصوصا  المسلمون  حين  يسمع انك تقول ان الاسلام دين  شيطاني  بدل  ان  يحب  ان يسمع  عنك  سوف يقف ضدك  والضد  مستحيل  ان يتفقوا  على شي
 وسوف يحاول ان يجد في دينك  السيئ  وهل هذا المنوال  حتى  تتسع الكراهية 
 ويبقى اثمه  عليك ان كان دين الاسلام  هو الحق وهو الحق 
  ويبقى اثم  غيرك  لك ان كان  دينك  هو الحق 
 انما  لو  تعمل  كما قال لك الانجيل المقدس   وتظهر  ما في دينك من محاسن  سوف  يحب ان يسمع لك   وتبقى نعمة  خلاصه  مباركة  لك 

 اتمنى ان تكون قد  فهمت قصدي 
 وليبارك الله  لك تعب محبتك 


 وصلى الله  على سيدنا محمد  شفيعنا يوم الحساب 
 وصلى الله  على سيدنا  عيسى مخلصنا  لنا


----------



## NORARAB (1 يناير 2009)

My Rock قال:


> الاخ noarab
> 
> القسم هذا للاقتراحات, فما هو اقتراحك؟




  هلا  وغلا  بزعيم  هذا الموقع 

 قبل  طرح  اقتراحي  اسمح لي بان اقول لك  يا My Rock 
 انت  متاكد  ان  ما انت  علية  هو الحق  وان الخلاص  بيد  يسوع 

الا  تريد  الخير  هذا  للجميع  
 الم  يعلمك  الانجيل المقدس  ويسوع  ان  تحب اعدائك  وترشدهم الى الاخلاص



 اقتراحي   هو 

 القسم  الاسلامي  او حوار الاديان  وان كنت  اشاهد فيه  فقط  اسلامي 100%
 لماذا  تسمح بسب اله الغير  ورسول الغير 
مع  ان القوانين  تمنع  ذلك في ذلك القسم 

 نعم  هناك  بعض المواضيع المميزة  في  سرد  بحوث مميزة  عن الاسلام  ووجهة نظركم  فيه 

 انما  لماذا  السب 


 فن  كنتم  على حق  فلا تجعلوا   اثم  غيركم عليكم 
 اثم غيركم في عنادهم  لكم حين   يشاهدكم  تسبون  ربهم  ورسولهم  فيسبوا  الهكم ورسولكم 
 فيزيد العناد   وتتسع  فجوة  العناد  الا ان يقول الغير منكم  ومنا  لن اؤمن  به  حتى لو كان الحق

 وصدقني  لو كنتم  على  حق  ويوم  الحساب  سوف تحاسبون  على كل موضوع  سب

 لان  لا  يسوع  والا نجيل   صرح لكم  بسب الغير

 الم  ياتي الانيجل  ليغير ناموس العهد القديم  

 اتمنى  ان  تكون فكرتي  قد وصلت اليك 


 والله  يهدينا للحق اجميعن 
 والله  نور السموات والارض


 وصلى الله  على سيدنا  محمد  شفيعنا يوم الحساب
 وصلى الله  على سيدنا  عيسى  مخلصنا  لنا


----------



## Christian Knight (1 يناير 2009)

حبيبى انت تقول كلام وانت نفسك تناقضه لأنك ادعيت أن الانجيل محرف بمنتدى الحوار الإسلامى. فإذا كان من حقك ان تتهم كتاب الله بأنه محرف, فأنا من حقى أن اؤمن واشهد ان الدين الذى قال عن كتاب الله انه محرف هو دين شيطانى.
فكف عن النفاق ومناقضة نفسك.
لك منا كل احترام كإنسان لكن لا احترام للاسلام
+الرب معك+


----------



## My Rock (1 يناير 2009)

اعيد و اكرر

ما هو اقتراحك؟


----------



## NORARAB (1 يناير 2009)

حرر بواسطة My Rock
بسبب التعدي على الانجيل, كلمة الله المقدسة الثابتة الى الابد


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 يناير 2009)

دا بقى حوار​ 
في زاوية الاقتراحات !!!​


----------



## الحوت (1 يناير 2009)

norarab قال:


> * لماذا  تتجاهل  هذه القوانين  في  القسم *
> 
> * لماذا  تسمحون  للغير  بسب  رسول  ورب  الغير*
> 
> ...


*
لا يوجد لا سب ولا شتم في الحوار الاسلامي وان اردت ان تعرف من الذي يسب ويشتم فما عليك الا الذهاب الى منتديات الاسلامية لتري السب والشتم بأم عينك !

فلا احد يسب ويشتم الا انتم فقط وهي تعاليم دينكم واثبتنا هذا بالدليل والبرهان من القران والسنه بافواه علمائكم اولي الامر وورثة الانبياء  ..

فرسولكم كان يشتم 
والصحابة كانوا يشتمون 
وزوجات محمد كن يتشاتمن 
والتابعين كانوا يشتمون 
والخلفاء كانوا يشتمون 
وامراء المؤمنين كانوا يتشاتمون من فوق المنابر 

وكل مسلم مأمور ان يسب ويشتم ويهتك عرض من يخالفة بالعقيده !

اما نحن فلا نسب اسلامكم ولا رسولكم ولا ربكم انما نثبت نقائص اله الاسلام وضلال تعاليمه وخزي اوامره من القران والسنه وكتبكم وهذا ليس بسب ولا بشتم الا بمفهومكم انتم وحدكم لانكم اضعف من تحتملوا نقض واحد !

وان كنت تظن ولو للحظة اننا سنحترم دينك ورسولك تبقى غلطان يا مسلم !

فنحن لا نحترم ديانه تتسبب في هلاك البشر وتدميرهم وتدمير العالم كله !*


----------



## zama (1 يناير 2009)

حقا حوار جيد ومثير 
فى انتظار المزيد من الحوارات فى قسم الاقتراحات
شكرا لكم جزيلا......................................................


----------



## NORARAB (3 يناير 2009)

الحوت قال:


> *لا يوجد لا سب ولا شتم في الحوار الاسلامي وان اردت ان تعرف من الذي يسب ويشتم فما عليك الا الذهاب الى منتديات الاسلامية لتري السب والشتم بأم عينك !*
> 
> *فلا احد يسب ويشتم الا انتم فقط وهي تعاليم دينكم واثبتنا هذا بالدليل والبرهان من القران والسنه بافواه علمائكم اولي الامر وورثة الانبياء ..*
> 
> ...


 


  الله  يبارك  تعب  محبتك 


 فقط هل نواجهة  السيئة بالسيئة 
 والشتيمة  بالشتيمة 


  ام  نعلم  تعاليم يسوع  للجميع 


 عموما  اعتذر  للكم  لفتح  نقاش في هذا القسم 


 وتذكر   قول  يسوع   
 في  الصبر  وحب الاعداء 


 وصلى الله  على سيدنا محمد  ضفيعا يوم الحساب 
 وصلى  الله  على سيدنا  عيسى  مخلصنا  لنا


----------



## NORARAB (3 يناير 2009)

my rock قال:


> اعيد و اكرر
> 
> ما هو اقتراحك؟




 اعتذر  لتشتيت الموضوع 

  اقتراحي  في  ردودي 

 اقتراحي  اما في تعديل  قوانين  القسم  او تطبيقها على الجميع  
 وجعل  القسم  نقاشي  بالكلمة  والحق دون التجريح 



 انا لا  افرض رآي عليكم 

 انما  اعلنها  امامكم  

اني  محاججكم  يوم  الحساب  عند الله  ان  كان دينكم  هو الحق ...  في  جعل  كل  غير  مسيحي  يعاند
بسبب  السب  والشتم 

 والله  السب  والشتم  اما  منكم او  منا  يسبب العناد  والضد  
 والضد  لا يتفقان 



 وصلى الله  على سيدنا محمد  شفيعنا  يوم  الحساب

 وصلى الله  على سيدنا  عيسى   عيسى  مخصنا لنا


----------



## الحوت (3 يناير 2009)

norarab قال:


> والله  السب  والشتم  اما  منكم او  منا  يسبب العناد  والضد
> والضد  لا يتفقان ,



*شوف يا مسلم بالاختصار المفيد وبعيدا عن الحجج الفارغه بتاعه السب والشتم لانه لا يوجد لا سب ولا شتم في ساحة الحوار الاسلامي وانما نقض لتعاليم الدين الاسلامي الشيطاني الابليسي الذي يدمر العالم كله ..

وهذا النقض انتم تعتبروه شتم بسبب افلاسكم !

انا اعرف الذي تريد ان توصل له يا مسلم !

انت تريدنا ان نحترم محمد والقران والدين الاسلامي ..!
اليس هذا ما تلف وتدور حوله ؟!

وهذا يا مسلم لن يحصل لو تشوف حلمة اذنك فاهم !

فلن نحترم كتب واشخاص يتسببون في تدمير البشرية والعالم كله !

وسيبك من الاستعباط بتاعك مرة تقلب بالكلام على مسيحي ومرة تقلب بالكلام على مسلم ومرة تدمج بين الاثنين !

فلماذا تقوم بهذا ؟!

انت مسلم ودينك يعلمك سب وشتم واهانة وتحقير كل مقدس غير اسلامي وكل انسان غير مسلم وهتك عرضه مهما حاولت التظاهر بالشرف والاخلاق المزيفه امامنا والاختباء وراء كلمات مسيحيه !*


----------



## My Rock (3 يناير 2009)

norarab قال:


> اعتذر  لتشتيت الموضوع
> 
> اقتراحي  في  ردودي
> 
> ...




اقتراحك مرفوض

يُغلق


----------

